# I can handle and play many instruments but......



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI

.... I suck big time with anything that has to do with violin, cello, or any of the sort.

Has this ever happened to you?

Since 2006 it is nothing but frustration with the violin.


----------



## Air

Once you learn one string instrument it is much easier to learn the other ones. Take me, for example, I learned the violin and now can play the viola very well and the cello and bass to an extent. However, string instruments are the hardest to begin on; in order to play well, you MUST get a teacher or else it is practically impossible to play, even if it's just for a few months to start you.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Yes, I can't play the trombone!


----------



## sam richards

So true, I'm still no good on the violin.


----------



## pianotubia

I'm exactly the same - I can have a good go at anything you put in front of me, but when it comes to playing strings (or at least at first) it was really difficult.

As for brass and woodwind, I got from Grade 1-8 (on the most part) in about a year and a half, and just found it very easy (particularly brass) to progress, and when I got to a good standard on brass/woodwind, I found the skills were transferable. My main instruments being Tuba and Flute, after about a day or two's practice, I was about Grade 6/7 standard on other instruments from said families.

For keyboard (I play Piano, Harpsichord, Clavichord and Organ), I got from about Grade 1-8 in about six months on the piano. [Organ was a different story  ]. But yeah, always found it easy. I was self-taught on both brass, woodwind and keyboard (for Tuba upto about Grade 7, Flute to Grade 5 and Piano to Grade 4), and then when I got to said standard I started to have lessons.

BUT...

With strings, it was a whole different ball game. I started lessons on the Cello straight away (when I was 12). I found it *VERY* difficult. I never ever found it easy, and it took me three years to get to Grade 2. It just wouldn't come, like the rest of the instruments. I played cello for nine years to get to Grade 8, and it took me another year, then, to get to do my Diploma.

I also play Double Bass and Viola, and from Cello, I found the skills very much transferable. On Bass, I got to Grade 8 Dip. in a couple of years. On Viola, I got to Grade 8 in a couple of years.

As for Violin, my fingers are sort of too big... I'm about Grade 6 standard, and I've been playing since the beginning of time.

On Cello, Viola and Double Bass, I can play *much* better, now, but it took years and years and years (21, to be precise) to get it right.

I blame that on starting lessons straight away - but what can you do? :lol:


----------



## Head_case

> Has this ever happened to you?


Funny enough, I thought I couldn't play lute, however took it up and was rather surprised that I come out with some rather convincing techniques within a year.

Now, when I've tried playing politics I've realised that I really suck big time. Probably not as much as the losers who are playing it now.


----------



## Guest

I can play the Goat...........


----------



## Jaws

I can handel a violin.


----------



## Guest

Jaws said:


> I can handel a violin.


what do you want? a medal?????????????


----------



## Trumpetcat

I can't produce sound on a flute for the life of me!! And that does not bother me! <3


----------



## Head_case

Trumpetcat said:


> I can't produce sound on a flute for the life of me!! And that does not bother me! <3


True..but it will bother around you, watching you gasp and blow 

Even if you can play, there's great busking options. I think I would like to busk with flute and get paid for shutting up


----------



## Taggart

Andante said:


> I can play the Goat...........


Keep beating the bodhran!


----------



## Trumpetcat

But I wouldn't *bother* trying anyway. ahahaha : ) (I have nothing against flutes or flautists btw hahaha) And good idea!


----------



## HiendiMond

Strings instruments are *very* difficult at the beginning but once you got the technique and so, you find it easier, while keyboard instruments ar easier at the beginning and then you find all te difficulties...

So to begin string instrument, you just must be verrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyy patient...


----------

